
Cloak.ly – Exchange sensitive documents, even large ones - jonbaer
https://cloak.ly/
======
jszymborski
"The...most secure way to exchange sensitive documents..100% browser-based,
nothing to install."

100% browser-based is precisely what makes this insecure.

Every hear of MEGA?

Also: [http://matasano.com/articles/javascript-
cryptography/](http://matasano.com/articles/javascript-cryptography/)

